# Critter Nation in the UK



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

I'm trying to get hold of the Critter Nation by Midwest in the UK. Anyone know of a supplier?
Thanks


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You can get a ferret nation on Amazon, but it's a double tier - not sure if you want a double or a single?


----------



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

feorag said:


> You can get a ferret nation on Amazon, but it's a double tier - not sure if you want a double or a single?


I do want the double, but the ferret nation has vertical bars and wider bar spacing. Thanks for info though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ah! I wondered what the difference was - thanks!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

There are a few posts around saying the nearest you can get in the UK is the Savic Royal

TBH though with the price of it it could prove cheaper to find an American Company that will ship the Critter Nation


----------



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

Kare said:


> There are a few posts around saying the nearest you can get in the UK is the Savic Royal
> 
> TBH though with the price of it it could prove cheaper to find an American Company that will ship the Critter Nation


This is the reason for my search! 

The Savic Royal Suite has wider bar spacing, so not suitable for younger rats and has a gap around the bottom tray to conveniently let bedding and 'waste' fall out!

The Critter Nation and Royal Suite are very similar in quality though, compared to the Liberta Explorer.


----------



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

Any other suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

Has anyone else heard the rumers that Midwest has gone bust? Anyone know if it's true or if they're going to be taken over?


----------

